# Info and Help!



## alexanddernigth (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I've 26 years old, I can't choose  which martial arts is best suit for me, Krav Maga and Ninjitsu and who is best for self defense and also my age. And a little  info about the  masters 
Rick Blitstein
IKMA Senior Black Belt Instructor


and

The _*Bujinkan Miami Dojo*, of _Shihan Felix Diaz. Ninjitsu.

Please help me.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 7, 2010)

If your goal is self defense then I would go with krav for sure. It is based on gross motor movments which are easy to perform and work even while under an adrenaline dump. It is battle tested and proven in modern day conflicts.

This is not to say that Bujin is worthless for self defense it will just take way longer to be able to defend yourself against a psycho sucessfully. It's jointlocking moves are based on fine motor skills and complicated processes. It also has a focus on some cool weapons that are rewarding to learn how to use but for the most part are pointless in self defense.

Both are fun as martial arts but in my opinion Krav takes the cake for actual conflict resolution.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 8, 2010)

alexanddernigth said:


> Well I've 26 years old, I can't choose which martial arts is best suit for me, Krav Maga and Ninjitsu and who is best for self defense and also my age. And a little info about the masters
> Rick Blitstein
> IKMA Senior Black Belt Instructor
> 
> ...


 
Hi alexanderrnigth,

First thing to say is that it's more important that the school and instructor suit you than the art itself. Second thing is that there's no such thing as "ninjitsu", as that word doesn't exist. "Ninjutsu", on the other hand....  (so you know, it's actually two completely different characters, with very different meanings, and anyone that says it's just two different ways of writing the same word has no idea what they're talking about).

After that, I would ask why self defence is important to you? I know, it's an odd question, and most think the answer is self-evident, but realistically most people don't really understand what self defence actually is, what it entails, how it is expressed, what it requires, and so on. Add to that the statistically low likelihood that a great number of people will ever need such skills as they are not likely to be involved in an altercation.

So depending on how much you really need to focus on "self defence", that may change what is better suited to you. Although I do have to say one thing categorically:

Martial arts are not designed for self defence. None of them. 

Krav Maga is originally based on Shotokan Karate, as that was a major part of the schooling of Imi Lichtenfield, and was adapted for use by the Israeli Army. As it went on, the emphasis went to the needs of the Army, and deals with a number of things, including groups, weapon defence (modern), improvised weaponry, and more. It has a very good reputation based not on it's techniques, but on it's training methods. Definately recommended.

All the information I've found on Rick shows him to be highly regarded, and very experienced. From a few you-tube clips I have a few issues with some technical points, but I've found that with all Krav Maga to be frank. How he is as an instructor is something you'll need to experience for yourself.

The Bujinkan is, in all honesty, very hit-and-miss in terms of what you'll get. Some instructors are very good, understand real violence, and express the art in a way that is highly recommended. Others focus on just getting the "flow" of the integrated system known as Budo Taijutsu, and others seem to just enjoy being as creative as they can with no relation to reality whatsoever.

Unfortunately, from going through the you-tube clips from Felix, he seems to be definitively in the latter category (http://www.youtube.com/user/BujinkanMiamiDojo - really, I could go through everything and point out some huge issues...). Now, as the site says that he only teaches private classes, seminars, and so forth, we really can't speak to the instruction you will recieve there. It could very easily just be Felix's take on things, and what he enjoys, but as a student of the dojo you may get something very different.

Realistically, the only way that you'll be able to make up your mind as to which school suits you is, really, to attend the classes and make up your own mind.


----------



## alexanddernigth (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I refer to defense myself. I wanna become in the future a master or a High level. But I dont know how difficult is do that. And the time to do it in ninjutsu or in Krav Maga or the price to become one. Or where I've to go to take the exam.


----------



## alexanddernigth (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to defend myself in case of my life is in danger or someone needs my help. I know it sounds silly but is the truth since childhood I have always been involved defending others. Of course only hand to hand combat with no knives or guns.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 8, 2010)

Alex I have sent you a private message concerning your question.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 9, 2010)

alexanddernigth said:


> Well, I refer to defense myself. I wanna become in the future a master or a High level. But I dont know how difficult is do that. And the time to do it in ninjutsu or in Krav Maga or the price to become one. Or where I've to go to take the exam.


 
To begin with, that really doens't answer the question of what you mean by "self defence". Again, it seems that you don't quite get the inferrance. With regard to the rest, it sounds rather fantasy-based, honestly. Don't worry about becoming a "master or a High level." It is more difficult than you imagine, takes longer than you realise, and the cost is not measured in dollars. As for where you've got to go for the "exam", really you're looking at entirely irrelevant things. Visit the schools, see who you like. That's all. Make up your own mind after that.


----------



## alexanddernigth (May 18, 2011)

Hello, good afternoon, so sorry for no answer early,   thanks for you advice.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 18, 2011)

alexanddernigth said:


> Well I've 26 years old, I can't choose  which martial arts is best suit for me, Krav Maga and Ninjitsu and who is best for self defense and also my age. And a little  info about the  masters
> Rick Blitstein
> IKMA Senior Black Belt Instructor
> 
> ...


I would suggest Krav. Not being a practitioner of either art, Krav sounds like its the most useful.
Sean


----------



## frank raud (May 18, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Krav Maga is originally based on Shotokan Karate, as that was a major part of the schooling of Imi Lichtenfield, and was adapted for use by the Israeli Army.


 
Never heard this before. A quick google search doesn't bring up anything. Can you expand on this, or state your source?


----------

